
Facebook’s Strength: Zuckerberg ignores shareholder stock price complaints - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2012/09/facebook_s_stock_decline_mark_zuckerberg_ignores_shareholder_complaints_about_it_and_that_s_a_good_thing_.html
======
ChuckMcM
This is a great stock, bought some at $18 and a couple of weeks ago and now
its nearly $21! That's a 16% return in just a couple of weeks, heck at this
rate it will return over 400% annually!

Yes, its a satirical comment to illustrate the point that FB 'stock price'
stories are all in the eye of the beholder. If Mark stays focused on building
a great company and the rest will take care of itself.

------
se85
I don't believe for a second this has been a plan in the making for over 8
years and if it was, it was just to keep control of his company, nothing more,
not an overly elaborate plan specially designed to keep stockholders at bay
when facebook would IPO 8 years later and the stock would inevitably flop and
he would need to "rebuild" the companies strategies, what the hell is that?

What a far fetched story!

~~~
qq66
Control is control, whether it's a public company or private company.
Zuckerberg, at Parker's advice, was very wise to maintain complete control of
Facebook, since his ambitions have always been a few orders of magnitude
bigger than those of his investors.

~~~
se85
Control is control, I agree! Did I ever disagree?

We all have our own motives behind keeping control and I find it hard to
believe that Zuckerberg's motives were as pure as claimed in the article
(given the history of the guy and all).

I believe there is a high likelihood that the young Zuckerberg of 8 years ago
may have had other motives behind keeping that control, far more personal
motives than the original article implies.

Also, Based on Zuckerberg's stronger focus on product as opposed to business,
which I feel is a pretty big weakness when your a CEO, I have my doubts he was
even thinking about IPO back then, and I'm sure he is regretting thinking
about IPO now.

